# Emerald coast kitty.



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Saturday around noon I hit up navarre pier and caught two spanish macks (my first) and helped a guy gaff a ray he snagged and he gave it to me. scored a cobia head and grouper carcass as well. bait was made. 8) 



We hit the beach and set out the cobia head around 400yards at 5pm. 



also set out a big chunk of ray about 200yards. soon after dark it went off and hannah was hanging on to the biggest fish of her life. only to come unbuttoned after about 40 seconds...
 

i cut up the spanish macks and threw them out in the first gut. everything liked them. 


got three sharpnose as well


a storm rolled in around 2am and we tried bunkering down only to end up sitting in the cars staring at our rods 80yards away. a few trips back and forth to check on gear and i was hooked up. Landed this guy at 5am





8ft tip to tip. still a juvenile




we'll be giving it our all next weekend. :twisted:


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice fish, how did you catch the Spanish?


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Beautiful Tiger!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

If you are crazy enough to paddle your ass out into shark infested water in the middle of the night, sit for hours in wet clothes in the wind and laugh when lightning hits so close it makes your knees buckle. just for a photo with a big shark.........What the hell is the matter with you are you crazy? Good fishing with you LP glad the photos came out better this time. Now its time to get some points on the board for the BHC! Cya this weekend. UGLY


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow thats awesome. Another epic fishing trip i had to miss due to forgetting my pvc rod holders. Biggest one i landed that night was 5ft sandbar


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

here's the red next to a 36" ruler. 40-41".


----------

